# Looking for a particular HO layout...HELP



## hillmonkey (Dec 13, 2008)

Several years ago I began building an HO layout, then life got in the way. Now I'm ready to resume this project but have lost the book containing the layout plan and to beat all, I can't remember the name of the book. So hoping someone here can help. It was a modified dogbone built to be 14 feet by 4 feet, with a small switching area 1 foot by 2 feet on the front right loop. It was from an article about turning your Christmas train set into a layout. The pictures would lead one to believe it was published in the mid to late 70's. I don't know why I'm stuck on this particular plan, I just seem to like it. If anyone can provide me with the name of the book it is in, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry that I can't be of any help to you. I want to welcome you to the forum. I feel sure that some one will be able to help you.

John


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Can't say I know which one but I'm sure it's probably in a Kalmbach book somewhere.. what I would do is find a hobby shop that has a good selection of track planning books and see if you can locate it.


----------



## hillmonkey (Dec 13, 2008)

OK, so I did come up with the name of the layout...it's the Marquette & Independence featured in Model Railroader in Dec. of 75 and Feb. and Apr. of 76. I had a book with this layout in it and need the title of the book so I can replace it. I found a layout based on the M & I in the book Building A Ready-To-Run Model Railroad. If you all could check your books from the time period and see if you can find any mention of this layout, I would be very thankful.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I go back to 79.
Ebay sells back issues.
Have you tried to google. Maybe the builder has a plan?


----------



## hillmonkey (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, tried the Google option and the only thing coming up are the Model Railroader articles. The layout was discussed in greater detail in a layout planning book.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I only have 2 books and they are definitely newer than 1975.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Try getting in touch with Kalmbach Publishers.


----------

